# Among the films where the music was not specifically written for, which ones do you think have been



## Guy Bacos (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: Among the films where the music was not specifically written for film, which do you think have been the most efficie*

*Apocalypse Now* Helicopter attack, using Wagner's Die Walkürie


----------



## Justus (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: What do you think are the best adapted works for a film?*



choc0thrax @ Sun Mar 21 said:


> Waywyn @ Sun Mar 21 said:
> 
> 
> > mf @ Sun Mar 21 said:
> ...



:D :D :D :D


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: Among the films where the music was not specifically written for film, which do you think have been the most efficie*

Can anybody please be more serious in this thread?


----------



## autopilot (Mar 21, 2010)

Good Suggestions Guy - 

Barbers Adagio for Strings - Platoon


----------



## mf (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: Among the films where the music was not specifically written for film, which do you think have been the most efficie*

You mean, among the *films* where the music was not specifically written for film, which (films) do I think have been the most efficient?
If that was your question, then Amadeus is a very easy pick.


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: Among the films where the music was not specifically written for film, which do you think have been the most efficie*



Guy Bacos @ Sun Mar 21 said:


> Can anybody please be more serious in this thread?



Damn I had a feeling my badabing to serious violinist emoticons ratio was off.


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: Among the films where the music was not specifically written for film, which do you think have been the most efficie*

Tubular Bells/"The Exorcist". It does not get much better than that.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: Among the films where the music was not specifically written for film, which do you think have been the most efficie*



mf @ Sun Mar 21 said:


> You mean, among the *films* where the music was not specifically written for film, which (films) do I think have been the most efficient?
> If that was your question, then Amadeus is a very easy pick.



mf, you can't pick a film that is a biography of a composer and the music is his own. Come on now, stop playing difficult and look at the given examples, other than choco's.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: Among the films where the music was not specifically written for film, which do you think have been the most efficie*



RiffWraith @ Sun Mar 21 said:


> Tubular Bells/"The Exorcist". It does not get much better than that.



I didn't know that.


----------



## midphase (Mar 21, 2010)

I thought that the opening and closing sequence to AntiChrist which uses "Rinaldo, lascia ch'io pianga" Composed by :Georg Friedrich Händell is extremely well done:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJtY8oOBGCM


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: Among the films where the music was not specifically written for, which ones do you think have been the most efficie*

This isn't a movie but a brilliant choice of music for Alfred Hitchcock Presents intro, Funeral March of a Marionette.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nOfjHPcflI


----------



## requiem_aeternam7 (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: Among the films where the music was not specifically written for, which ones do you think have been the most efficie*

Mozart's concerto 23 in A in Terry Malick's "New World" not sure how well it worked but it IS one of my favorite pieces of all time so it was interesting when it comes in..


I heard Scorscese's Shutter Island used something recently but I can't remember what..was it Howard Hanson or something else? Speaking of Hanson how about his symphony in Aliens


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: Among the films where the music was not specifically written for, which ones do you think have been the most efficie*

The use of 'Summer Wind' in The Pope of Greenwich Village.


----------



## clarkcontrol (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: Among the films where the music was not specifically written for, which ones do you think have been the most efficie*

Mozart's requiem for the opening sequence in X-men 2


----------



## RMWSound (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: Among the films where the music was not specifically written for, which ones do you think have been the most efficie*



requiem_aeternam7 @ Sun Mar 21 said:


> I heard Scorscese's Shutter Island used something recently but I can't remember what..was it Howard Hanson or something else? Speaking of Hanson how about his symphony in Aliens



It was Mahler I believe.

My personal favorites are Kubrick (Clockwork Orange), and Scorsese, and Tarantino (I'm a sucker for Ennio Morricone, and Quentin uses his cues a lot)

-RMW


----------



## nikolas (Mar 21, 2010)

Sadly the youtube video, although it shows the 6 minute one take camera work, it does NOT show the whole music (which came in a bit earlier to connect the two takes).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saGaBJMqQo8

Children of men - Penderecki "Thrinody for the themes of Hiroshima". I can't think of any other work which would work better on that scene! Stunning work!

and...

there will be blood (the film) - Jonny Greenwood (from Radiohead anyone?) from his "Popcorn Superhet Receiver" (No youtube video here, sorry)


----------



## midphase (Mar 21, 2010)

True....Tarantino does it all the time. I have to say that Morricone's "Un ami" theme from Revolver works incredibly well in the climax of Inglorious Basterds...quite possibly better than in the movie originally intended for!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlEDlsIfArY


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 22, 2010)

The Shining is also nice in this department.


----------



## Reegs (Mar 22, 2010)

I remember watching Nosferatu (the original) with the Dvorak laid in and thinking it did a surprisingly good job.


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Among the films where the music was not specifically written for, which ones do you think have been the most efficie*

Funny, when I saw the title I thought you meant pop titles used in films.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Among the films where the music was not specifically written for, which ones do you think have been the most efficie*

Louie Armstrong's "Wonderful World" in "Good Morning, Vietnam"


----------



## lux (Mar 22, 2010)

midphase @ Sun Mar 21 said:


> True....Tarantino does it all the time. I have to say that Morricone's "Un ami" theme from Revolver works incredibly well in the climax of Inglorious Basterds...quite possibly better than in the movie originally intended for!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlEDlsIfArY



i know Morricone kindly refused to do custom composing for Tarantino, which wanted him to compose a couple songs for Kill Bill. He simply turned Tarantino to pick something from his classic catalogue and use it.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Among the films where the music was not specifically written for, which ones do you think have been the most efficie*



Hannes_F @ Mon Mar 22 said:


> Funny, when I saw the title I thought you meant pop titles used in films.



I'd gladly rephrase the question, just tell me how it would be clearer.


----------



## JohnG (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Among the films where the music was not specifically written for, which ones do you think have been the most efficie*

Just about all Kubrik's movies.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Among the films where the music was not specifically written for, which ones do you think have been the most efficie*



JohnG @ Mon Mar 22 said:


> Just about all Kubrik's movies.



Titles of the work and film ( or scene) makes it more interesting.

I should of mentioned this at the beginning, even a youtube link is the best, well if you have time.


----------



## snowleopard (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm going to agree with RiffWraith. The Exorcist was so effective that it spawned a new way of scoring for tension/horror. The basic style of Mike Oldfield's opening to Tubular Bells has been mimicked, imitated, ripped off, or just inspired dozens of other scores for years. From Halloween, to Phantasm, to Susperia, to Nightmare on Elm Street to Candyman, to The Ring. Many more. Many of these scores are original by excellent composers, but Tubular Bells was so effective it's influence cannot be ignored.


----------



## SvK (Apr 2, 2010)

The Shining


----------



## dadek (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Among the films where the music was not specifically written for, which ones do you think have been the most efficie*

Ligeti in Eyes Wide Shut. >8o


----------



## PasiP (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Among the films where the music was not specifically written for, which ones do you think have been the most efficie*

Finlandia op. 26 by Jean Sibelius in Die Hard 2.

It's still one of my favourite symphonies. It has a very special meaning to us Finns too.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Apr 5, 2010)

nikolas @ Sun Mar 21 said:


> Sadly the youtube video, although it shows the 6 minute one take camera work, it does NOT show the whole music (which came in a bit earlier to connect the two takes).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saGaBJMqQo8
> 
> Children of men - Penderecki "Thrinody for the themes of Hiroshima". I can't think of any other work which would work better on that scene! Stunning work!



Great example. Amazing scene, incredible use of the music.


----------

